# Been Prescribed a New Prescription?



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I am tired filling a whole prescription and finding out it doesn't work for me. A suggestion for anyone filling a new prescription...ask the pharmacist to only fill half of the precription. It will save you money in the long run, if it doesn't work for you! Perhaps they can quarter it, but I don't know. To make things easier ask your Dr. to fill it out for the smallest amount and to leave you some refills. (The one pharmacy said they couldn't do that that's why it's easier to just ask the Dr. or even better if they have a few days of samples) if it works...great. if not chuck them. I've spent too much money looking for a solution...at least as far as prescriptions go.


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

Thats for sure! Good idea. As a spoiler, I just have to mention that meds can never be tossed in the garbage or toilet. Never!! They get into the wastewater [rivers eventually] or landfills where they can do terrible things to wildlife and natural cycles. What we do to the earth we do to ourselves. sorry, thanks, please!


----------

